# GM Part 88864041 is Dexos 2 Oil



## Lobsterbake (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello,

I had a scare as indicated in a previous post as I thought the dealer put the wrong oil in my CTD but they didnt. If you get your CTD oil changed and see part 88864041 vs 88865157 (AC Delco) on the ticket - all is well. What they used then is: Mobil Super 3000 Xe 5w-30 - Synthetic Motor Oil - Buy Synthetic Motor Oil Product on Alibaba.com The oil filter part number was 55577033 which pulls us as 14 CTD oil filter.

Life is good!

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

That's what they used in mine. I got nervous when I thought the 3000 meant 3000 miles.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Barefeet said:


> That's what they used in mine. I got nervous when I thought the 3000 meant 3000 miles.


Shhh...


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Anywhere to buy it in the US?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

More info about this oil: Mobil Super™ 3000 X1 Formula FE 5W-30 - India | Mobil™ Asia Pacific


----------



## Rogator (May 21, 2014)

I can't find it on mobil Canada or mobil USA web sites.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

So does this stop the argument that dexos2 at the dealer is full synthetic and not a blend?


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

q2bruiser said:


> So does this stop the argument that dexos2 at the dealer is full synthetic and not a blend?


I thought the dealer dexos 2 was a blend and then new part number is a full synthetic. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

cmsdock said:


> I thought the dealer dexos 2 was a blend and then new part number is a full synthetic.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Yup


----------

